# 3/4 ton Dodge Ram, 7.5 plow, tailgate salt spreader



## wddorman (Sep 17, 2010)

*MD 3/4 ton Dodge Ram, 7.5 plow, tailgate salt spreader*

ussmileyflagAvailable to pick up work near Annapolis MD. Residential or Commercial, sidewalks, salting available. Very reliable and prompt service.


----------

